# R8 at 322km/h...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

on the speedo...

Pinched this from another site...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2773100

It's impressive, it really is.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Not bad,thats an indicated 201mph or thereabouts.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank Christ the road straightened out - I was feeling motion sickness coming on :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thank Christ the road straightened out - I was feeling motion sickness coming on :lol:


I was thinking the same!

Is it the manual or auto? I couldn't quite see from the pedals...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

raven said:


> Is it the manual or auto? I couldn't quite see from the pedals...


Going by the wide brake pedal and the gear indicators in the DIS I'd say that was auto...


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

The way that R8 shifted was crazy  Can you get the R8 with a Autobox???


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

The way that R8 shifted was crazy  Can you get the R8 with a Autobox?


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

The R8 is some machine  Can you get the R8 with a Autobox?


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Can you get a R8 Auto


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What did you say?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What did you say?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What did you say?


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

i think that was a auto gear box with padle shift like the DSG...i think it might be the same system but could be wrong


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

No click clack.........it's an auto


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

It's the R-Tronic.
Not a DSG box, but (so I was told) a Lambo sourced Semi-Auto.
You need to feather the throttle on the upchange to keep it smooth, which is easier said than done, especially when you're giving it the beans!
Apparently the DSG can't take the power of the engine at present.
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sussex_Paul said:


> It's the R-Tronic.
> Not a DSG box, but (so I was told) a Lambo sourced Semi-Auto.
> You need to feather the throttle on the upchange to keep it smooth, which is easier said than done, especially when you're giving it the beans!
> *Apparently the DSG can't take the power of the engine at present.*Cheers.
> Paul.


Then they need to spec the 7 speedVeyron DSG unit, which incidentally was UK-developed by Ricardo Engineering. :wink:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

garyc said:


> Then they need to spec the 7 speedVeyron DSG unit, which incidentally was UK-developed by Ricardo Engineering. :wink:


Totally agree on that one.
I was disappointed to hear that it wasn't a DSG from the off and I'm not 100% happy with R-Tronic - too jerky and can make you sound like you're riding the clutch like an amateur when low speed manoevering.
DSG would likely make it even quicker through the gears as it shaves a few tenths from the manual in it's other applications too.
Perhaps the R8/10 will get it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DSG is almost confirmed for the R10 (or whatever its called).

No DSG available, but the R-Tronic is practically a straight lift from Lambo's E-Gear.

You do have to feather the throttle slightly on upshifts, but trust me... a racing circuit driven flat-out, with the pedal mashed to the floor in manual-sport, upchanging on the red-line is GREAT fun and highly addictive...

Probably not good for the longevity of the gearbox though. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Probably not good for the longevity of the gearbox though. :roll:


The clutch is the thing that gets hit the most. My neighbour used to have an e-gear Gallardo that he used to drive with 'spirit'. After 12 months he sold it because he needed a new clutch every 3k miles! Not cheap at a grand a pop (plus fitting).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not good for the longevity of the gearbox though. :roll:
> ...


Audi have come out and said that their clutch will last as long as on their normal cars, so any abnormal issues will be replaced under warranty...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I can't see the R-Tronic practically being, as you put it, a 'straight lift' from Lambo's E-Gear then. The torque levels of the Lambo aren't that different to that of the R8 are they (?), so There has to be some changes, or they have seriously uprated the clutch for the R8.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...different bell housing, thrust bearings, plates etc. Same electronic control.


----------

